# WOC Foundation Journey



## blazeno.8 (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I said in another post that I would put this up and since it deals with the difficulty I've had due to the undertones of my skin, I thought this would be the best forum.  It's very embarrassing and now looking back and acknowledging that I actually wore some of these.  If anyone else has found the perfect foundation and has duds lying around, please share if you don't mind.

Disclaimer: if your screen is like mine, everything will look ashy, including the bare one.

Bare faced:
Notice how dark my skin gets around my hairline?  This is part of the problem I had when getting color matched.










First department store foundation every bought: Clinique's Golden Walnut.












Talk about ashy!  I didn't want to go back to the brand because the names were too vague in relationship to color matching. When I saw Mac's more descriptive names I was hooked.  The first one I bought was Satin Finish NW 43.  I'm not a 43.  So then when I went to be color matched again, I got mixed messages between NW and NC, but everyone agreed on 45.  So I bought Hyper Real.  Big mistake, it's not a good finish on me.  NC 600 was too dark for me and NC 500 was too light.  So I got the idea to mix them together.












I grew very tired of the shine very quickly.  I went into get Studio Fix NC 45 (what I thought was the equivalent of this NC550 blend) and the MA kept telling me that NC was too cool and that NW 45 looked the best.  My friend agreed that NC made me look sallow and said I should go with NW 45.












The color is very beautiful, but something never sat well with me about it.  I didn't like the fact that the inner part of my face looked very bronze in comparison to what it normally looks like.  If I even tried to add my favorite blush, I felt it looked clownish or too heavy.  I felt the color was good for the outer edges of my face, but not for the inside.

This is when I realized that my face might have two undertones, and not just one.

I finally decided to go to Perscriptives and get color matched and ended up with Ginger, a Yellow-Orange color (a slightly cooled neutral, but not as cool as Mac's).












the bottle is upside down because the lid reflects too much light for the pics.
I really like this color.  I feel that it is the one that captures the true color of my skin the best out of anything that I've tried. As always my forehead is a trouble spot.  So I blended a bit of the warmer  NW45 into this one and then buffed it in.




Hey not bad!  That was just the foundation, now time to find the perfect powder! *_*


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this!  I think it was really informative and will help a lot of ladies.  I wish I had some old pics to add to the discussion.


----------



## damsel (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks. it was very helpful.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks. I can relate.
I'm still kind of on that perfect foundation journey even though I think MUFEs face-and body is what i've been looking for. Nice coverage, not cakey, looks natural, and it comes in a better varitey of shades and undertones than just NC and NW.


----------



## na_pink (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually think that the 2nd and 3rd one looks better than the last one


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2008)

I think that I like the Studio Fix NC 45 on you best.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_I actually think that the 2nd and 3rd one looks better than the last one_

 
I agree for the 1st MAC shade. I like the Px shade too, though. Also, as far as addressing the hairline, bronzer can take care of that.

Great thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am certain there are many of us on here that can relate.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_I actually think that the 2nd and 3rd one looks better than the last one_

 
I guess it wasn't just me, I also thought the 2nd and 3rd look good on her the most. The ginger is not bad though


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hm, they might look that way on a computer, but in person the 4th one is the best match color and texture-wise out of all of them.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 20, 2008)

The first MAC shade is really not one, but two MAC shades blended together.  This is why this alternative to correct shade matching isn't the best because I'd have to buy two foundations at a time to get the best shade.  Also, the 500 and 600's are only in Hyper Real as far as I know, so I'm not sure that would translate easily to any other finish that might be a better one.

I'm definitely going to use powder for that hairline!  Is there any bronzer that you like in particular?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I agree for the 1st MAC shade. I like the Px shade too, though. Also, as far as addressing the hairline, bronzer can take care of that.

Great thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am certain there are many of us on here that can relate._


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 20, 2008)

The NW 45 Studio Fix is good for the outer corners of my face, as it matches the shadows, but it's not good for the inside of my face.  In the last picture I actually did use both the Rx and the Studio Fix.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I think that I like the Studio Fix NC 45 on you best._


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 20, 2008)

I can so relate to your journey.  I'm still trying and do not like all the money and bottles I have.  I have yellow undertones on my neck, arms, body etc.  BUT, I turn red when I am hot or flushed.  I cannot get a clear warm or cool as a match and they ALL oxidize from the original match on me...sigh...


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think the NC45 looks the best as well.. Here's the thing your forehead is much darker than ur face, which of course u know so the alternatives are to use 2 foundations shade one for the inner part of ur face and then one for the outer portion of ur face or u can match to the color of ur forehead and then ur face would be one even color just darker than ur use to.. But I think the shades u are using yes look great on the inner portion of your face but very ashy on ur forehead. 

I am not being rude or anything. Just giving my honest opinion. Before anyone questions I am a makeup artist with at least 5 years experience under my belt. Yes bronzer is another option but then u may look to orangey.. It is hard for us African American women.. I use 2 shades myself sometimes 3..


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_The first MAC shade is really not one, but two MAC shades blended together.  This is why this alternative to correct shade matching isn't the best because I'd have to buy two foundations at a time to get the best shade.  Also, the 500 and 600's are only in Hyper Real as far as I know, so I'm not sure that would translate easily to any other finish that might be a better one.

I'm definitely going to use powder for that hairline!  Is there any bronzer that you like in particular?_

 
Do you have any msfs? Either that or Cargo Bronzer in Dark work for me. Not orangey at all. You want to look for something that's not too red, even though Ginger has a bit of red in it...Trial and error of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You might want to check out Nars Casino.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think you're being rude at all.  It's always good to discuss these kinds of things and see why one person thinks one way and another thinks differently.  After all, forums are all about discussion and understanding.

I've been painting for quite a while now (over 8 years) and one of the things I've learned in my works is always work from a midtone (unless you're dealing with watercolor).  It's always easier to alter depth (lighter or darker) once you've got your midtone down.

I've also learned that my personal preference is to try and preserve those natural highs and lows my skin has.  The reason why I've had such a hard time with foundation is because it flattens the natural highs and lows of the face.  This is why I wanted to get the mid range of things and work from there.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I think the NC45 looks the best as well.. Here's the thing your forehead is much darker than ur face, which of course u know so the alternatives are to use 2 foundations shade one for the inner part of ur face and then one for the outer portion of ur face or u can match to the color of ur forehead and then ur face would be one even color just darker than ur use to.. But I think the shades u are using yes look great on the inner portion of your face but very ashy on ur forehead. 

I am not being rude or anything. Just giving my honest opinion. Before anyone questions I am a makeup artist with at least 5 years experience under my belt. Yes bronzer is another option but then u may look to orangey.. It is hard for us African American women.. I use 2 shades myself sometimes 3.._


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, I hate oxidation.  Especially since my skin is combination, (my forehead's really oily) I'll look really red and burnt at the end of the day.  Try asking for a sample when you go to a counter.  Explain to them that you'd like it for that reson and most of them will be more than happy to give you a tester to try out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I can so relate to your journey.  I'm still trying and do not like all the money and bottles I have.  I have yellow undertones on my neck, arms, body etc.  BUT, I turn red when I am hot or flushed.  I cannot get a clear warm or cool as a match and they ALL oxidize from the original match on me...sigh..._


----------



## damsel (Jul 21, 2008)

i agree with using multiple foundations for the various parts of your face. Fauryn78 [love her] has vid on youtube demonstrating this.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

NOOO!  The video is no longer available.  :'(  It looked really good too.


----------



## damsel (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_NOOO!  The video is no longer available.  :'(  It looked really good too._

 
it is. the forum is changing the link to a vid [which causes it to not work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. just do a search on youtube for " Fauryn78's Foundation Application Pt. 2 ." it will be the 1st one that comes up.


----------



## Bey28 (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I can so relate to your journey.  I'm still trying and do not like all the money and bottles I have.  I have yellow undertones on my neck, arms, body etc.  BUT, I turn red when I am hot or flushed.  I cannot get a clear warm or cool as a match and they ALL oxidize from the original match on me...sigh..._

 
Seriously, I think MUFE has some of the best foundations for WOC. In MAC I used to use studio tech (NC45) or face and body (C7) but it never looked natural and was too made up looking and it would change color over time even though I'm not oily. I switched to MUFE face and body in shade 26 and I buff on velvet finish in shade 3. I've gotten a ridiculous amount of compliments on my complexion and the artists at the MAC store always compliment me on how beautiful my skin looks. Its something about the MUFE formula. If I don't buff on the powder it just looks like I have good skin but if I do wear it it looks almost airbrushed. I kid you not!! Try it. Either the MUFE boutique or sephora will give you samples if you don't want to buy right away. Trust me I'm a reliable source because I've tried flori roberts, fashion fair, prescriptives, clinique, drugstore brands, estee lauder, lancome, and MAC. I've finally found my HG but as soon as the High Definition (HD) foundation comes out I'll probably give that a whirl since I've been so happy with the face and body. Sorry for the long post


----------



## seymone25 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so glad that u were not insulted.. From what u wrote I see u have it on point. I also agree with the person who mention the MUFE foundation colors.. I only have to use one foundation with them. Let me tell ya once the HD foundation comes out run and get it because it is awesome.. I was able to get mines early at a makeup show.. Try them out I really dont think u will be disappointed and u can alway return if ur not satisfied.. Good Luck lady..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I don't think you're being rude at all.  It's always good to discuss these kinds of things and see why one person thinks one way and another thinks differently.  After all, forums are all about discussion and understanding.

I've been painting for quite a while now (over 8 years) and one of the things I've learned in my works is always work from a midtone (unless you're dealing with watercolor).  It's always easier to alter depth (lighter or darker) once you've got your midtone down.

I've also learned that my personal preference is to try and preserve those natural highs and lows my skin has.  The reason why I've had such a hard time with foundation is because it flattens the natural highs and lows of the face.  This is why I wanted to get the mid range of things and work from there._


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is the vid: YouTube - Fauryn78's Foundation Application Pt. 2

I can relate...MAs always gave me foundation that was too dark or too red.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 22, 2008)

Blazeno,
I am so happy you chronicled your journey.  I am done for awhile.  I got matched again today and could have cried.  The girl used a colour like Espresso or something, and I KNEW it wouldn't match and expressed my disappointment but she went to get three other MAs to cosign her belief.  It looked like she took mud and put it all over my face.  I never have them do my whole face.  Even a woman who was older and Caucasian agreed it was too dark.  The SAs got an attitude and I took it with other purchases to the register.  Then I cowarded out and didn't buy the foundation and they thought I stole it!  I hate that but now I can't shop there due to their "If you didn't buy it, I didn't notice you put it back" statement.  I'm so frustrated.  Anyway, sorry to hijack, I wish I lived in a city with more options.  Thanks ladies.  You guys are so wonderful.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 22, 2008)

AppleDiva, I'm getting the same message with this vid.  I was able to find it on Youtube though, so I'm wondering if she just disabled off-site viewing.

Lafemmenoir, I don't know how else to say it, but that sucks.  They shouldn't have pinned you in a corner with the color to begin with, but I wonder what will happen when they find that color tonight at closing...


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this. I have had problems finding the right foundation for years. I just started using Chanel Teint Innocence in Walnut and I adore it, but I would really like to find a less expensive alternative.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_AppleDiva, I'm getting the same message with this vid.  I was able to find it on Youtube though, so I'm wondering if she just disabled off-site viewing.

Lafemmenoir, I don't know how else to say it, but that sucks.  They shouldn't have pinned you in a corner with the color to begin with, but I wonder what will happen when they find that color tonight at closing..._

 
Yes, she did disable "offsite viewing."  

Her tut was awesome...made me excited about MAC foundation again.  I got matched up with 2 shades, but I had to talk to the MA into doing that...what the hell.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Yes, she did disable "offsite viewing."  

Her tut was awesome...made me excited about MAC foundation again.  I got matched up with 2 shades, but *I had to talk to the MA into doing that*...what the hell._

 
Yeah, I know, I had th biggest problem with that.  All but one MAs wanted to do one size fits all, so they never mentioned that about it.  The one who did mentioned that I am lighter in the center of my face, but we never discussed a difference in undertones.


----------



## Saleemah (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_I am so glad that u were not insulted.. From what u wrote I see u have it on point. I also agree with the person who mention the MUFE foundation colors.. I only have to use one foundation with them. Let me tell ya once the HD foundation comes out run and get it because it is awesome.. I was able to get mines early at a makeup show.. Try them out I really dont think u will be disappointed and u can alway return if ur not satisfied.. Good Luck lady..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
What shade do you use in HD? I have to order online and am trying to get a frame of reference.


----------

